# Foxpro Archery's 2011 Indoor 3D Schedule



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Fridays starting Jan 7th from 6-10pm
Sundays starting Jan 9th 12-4pm
The Fridays before our money shoots doors will close at 9 pm

Jan 22nd and 23rd 1st leg of the Foxpro Archery PA Indoor Triple Crown. 
Feb 19th and 20th 2nd Leg of the Foxpro Archery PA Indoor Triple Crown. 
Feb 26th 2 Man Team Shoot Best Arrow. One day event
March 12th and 13th PA IBO Indoor State Championships
March 26th and 27th 3rd Leg of the Foxpro Archery PA Indoor Triple Crown
April 9th and 10th Customer Appreciation Shoot and Eagle Eye Shootout

Line times are 10am and 2pm
For all of our money shoots please call for line times
Thanks Jim Ream 717-994-3135


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Dog, Can't wait to get back up to shoot some 3d with you guys! Get out hunting yet?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah lookin forward to it Rick. Only twice didn't see anything.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Sorry everyone the April Customer appreciation shoot is a one day event. Its Sat. April 9th doors open at 10am. Sorry about my brain fart. Thanks *


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds Great, Cant Wait, Love shooting with you guys.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Todd!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a lil bump


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> Fridays starting Jan 7th from 6-10pm
> Sundays starting Jan 9th 12-4pm
> The Fridays before our money shoots doors will close at 9 pm
> 
> ...


You guys still let that Scott Rupert guy shoot?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

lol...Yeah unfortunately..... Don't tell anyone.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

bump!!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Make sure you mark your callendars!!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Berwick Crew will be back..Awesome place..


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Lookin forward to it Joe!!!!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Lookin' forward to seeing everyone again! Can't wait!:smile:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Been out hunting yet? Heading to Ohio tomorrow morning!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Been out a few times seen 2 doe and a possible buck. I'm headed out Now. 5th.....Good luck Rick keep me posted.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Any suggestions to improve Foxpro Archery?


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

You guys do a fantastic job.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks 3d man!!!!! I hope we can keep it up for 2011....


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump!!!!


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

is the two man shoot bring your own partner of is it random draw


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Deer Slayer I said:


> is the two man shoot bring your own partner of is it random draw


Bring your own partner and it is best arrow.....


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Opening night a week from tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah baby!!!!!! 2 more days!!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

cant wait see ya friday !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

It's here. Thanks Todd c ya tonight


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't make it next week, gotta work! :sad:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

That sucks dude...... Next time.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

See you soon , gonna be a busy weekend .


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

And it turned out that you were right Todd. Over 80 Shooters. You had people at your table all day long. Awesome. I think those carbon rods are a real hit. I'm glad I'm able to give you a spot to show your stuff off.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Going to try and get up some Friday night here Dog while I am on day shift!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Had a great time at Foxpro today... thanks Jim for all you do:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

hey Rick... are you gonna be there this weekend?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

deadcenterslady said:


> hey Rick... are you gonna be there this weekend?


I'm going to try and be there!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

deadcenterslady said:


> Had a great time at Foxpro today... thanks Jim for all you do:thumbs_up


Your welcome Lana. You guys are the reason why i do this.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

See u guys tonight


----------

